# Alfine snap ring?



## huntting (Mar 27, 2011)

The drive cog on the Alfine-11 is held in place by a thin snap ring. Unlike any other snap ring I have encountered, this snap ring has plain ends with nothing to accommodate snap ring pliers.

I have multiple cogs and expected to tweak my final drive ratio routinely to match the planned ride, but it's a real ***** to remove and/or install the cog because of this snap ring.

I must be doing something wrong! Can anyone offer some advice to make this task easier?


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

To remove the ring I use a small regular screwdriver to get under the ring and slide the screwdriver around the ring like removing a tire with tire irons. To install the ring I get it started and use the same small screwdriver to stretch the ring to exceed the ring's retaining flange diameter and slide the screwdriver around the ring, agian like using a tire iron to install a tire..


----------



## ZackR (Mar 10, 2011)

I pretty much do what was just said, except use 2 small flatheads and use one to start one end in the groove and hold down with the screwdriver then use a second flat head to do the tire iron things as above. I will add that you should be careful of that ring, if you somehow manage to get a little of the skin on your finger between the ring and groove it hurts. That's why I use two screwdrivers.


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes, it's a _pain_. I too used a small screwdriver.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

I will third the small screwdriver slight prying technique. Use care though, making sure that thing doesn’t become airborne.


----------



## john_dalhart (Nov 6, 2009)

huntting said:


> Unlike any other snap ring I have encountered, this snap ring has plain ends with nothing to accommodate snap ring pliers.


Sounds like the snap ring used on nearly all the other hundreds of millions of IGHs running around in the world.

I've not diddled with an Alfine 11 yet. Could you replace the retaining ring with a modern design one?

(Shown here a std. Sturmey three speed w/ hardware store retaining ring.)


----------



## evrac (Sep 28, 2005)

Replacing it with a hardware store snap ring (or so-called "cir-clip") might be a great idea.


----------



## huntting (Mar 27, 2011)

evrac said:


> Replacing it with a hardware store snap ring (or so-called "cir-clip") might be a great idea.


Unlike the pictured (above) 3-speed hub, the Alfine-11 has another layer of hardware stacked outside the sprocket and snap ring: the "cassette adapter". With my hub in place on the bike I can't quite see how tight the space is around the snap ring to know if there is room for the ears on a cir-clip.

Does anyone have an Alfine-11 hub or wheel on the bench where you could remove the cassette adapter and look at the space around the snap ring? I'm particularly worried about the item Shimano calls the "Driver Cap".

If there's room, a cir-clip and the matching pliers sure sound like the solution.


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

You can just use a set of snap ring pliers. You just need to be careful and cover it with your hand so it doesn't hit you in the eye when it slips off the pliers!

Drew


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

If you fit a circlip the little seal that clips on over the snap ring won't fit.


----------



## opnykanen (May 3, 2007)

pretty useful video


----------

